# Anybody have Hauler ladder racks?



## dkillianjr (Aug 28, 2006)

Hey guys I am in need of a new ladder rack for my truck. I was looking at the under the cap aluminum model by hauler. What do you guys think? Anyone had any experiences with hauler racks?
http://www.haulerracks.com/html/campershell_1.html

thanks, Dave


----------



## highlife77 (Oct 21, 2005)

thats the set up I want too....no exp. with them but if it helps I did talk to a fella at the depot with a set..oh they are sweet lookin...he says their awsome and they hold up well. they sure LK sharp. good luck..:thumbup: post a pick when you gettum.


----------



## dkillianjr (Aug 28, 2006)

Thanks highlife I just ordered the rack. They do look pretty nice, I will deff post a pic once I get it installled.

Dave


----------



## cmanning (Sep 7, 2008)

*where's the pics ????*

hmmm..........still waiting on the pictures of the ladder rack...

========================


----------



## dkillianjr (Aug 28, 2006)

Here you are, cmanning


Dave


----------



## kevjob (Aug 14, 2006)

nice, I have a A.R.E. dcu with built in tool boxes on the way and I have a kargomaster similar to that rack.


----------



## dkillianjr (Aug 28, 2006)

kevjob said:


> nice, I have a A.R.E. dcu with built in tool boxes on the way and I have a kargomaster similar to that rack.


Thats sweet! that is my exact dream setup. I wanted the aluminum rack cause of lighter weight and no rust, it says it will haul 1000 pounds. But there really is no comparison to steel. 

Just curious kev, if you don't mind me asking,what did the cap run you? 


Dave


----------



## kevjob (Aug 14, 2006)

1800 and I ordered the 26 inch cap and extended rack legs. I will post pics when I get it set up


----------



## dkillianjr (Aug 28, 2006)

Thanks kev, my wish list just keeps getting longer:laughing: Deffinetly post some pics of the setup!


Dave


----------



## Duane1982 (Dec 3, 2007)

I have a hauler rack and it absolutely sucks!! If you notice any used ones they always bow down and almost touch the cab. They need gussets welded in place before you use them for even 500 lbs. I wish I bought a system one for sure.


----------



## dkillianjr (Aug 28, 2006)

Duane1982 said:


> I have a hauler rack and it absolutely sucks!! If you notice any used ones they always bow down and almost touch the cab. They need gussets welded in place before you use them for even 500 lbs. I wish I bought a system one for sure.



Yup you got that right Duane! Thats why I wish I had gone with the steel or system one for sure! Mine are just starting to bow a little bit. 

Hey Duane, can you give me a little more info on what you did to you rack to sturdy it up ?


Dave


----------



## BuiltByMAC (Mar 11, 2006)

Can't speak to the cap-top racks, but my Universal Truck Rack from Hauler kicks ass! Back before I got smart and started working w/ local lumberyards (who have nice big delivery trucks!), I'd pick up my entire structural framing package from Jerry's (local consumer hardware/lumberyard) or HD. I'd load it up on the racks and head out...

I still load it up from time to time but nothing like the first year. If I need that much stuff moved, I'll get it delivered!

3 years later and they keep on rockin'... no noticeable bow. One nice thing is I can pop out the back rack by undoing a couple of bolts, giving me clear headroom to load tall stuff.

Mac


----------



## Duane1982 (Dec 3, 2007)

I haven't sturdied mine up yet but have a plan to run diagonal gussets from the back of the cab to as far over the cab as possible. I have the headache rack with mine and at least that works decent.


----------



## dkillianjr (Aug 28, 2006)

Mac, yup delivery is your friend:thumbup: Thats what I try to do more and more of! My local suppliers suck though, unless your are a huge custom home builder or something. 
You must have got the good racks before they probly started making them in mexico :laughing: It looks like your rack parts are thicker aluminum too thats probly why. Nice lookin truck too Mac.


Duane, yup thats exactly what I was thinking of doing I just gotta find someone with a TIG welder!


Dave


----------



## bert0168 (Jan 28, 2008)

I have a Hauler rack and am happy with it. You can put the 1000# on it but you have to spread it out. I don't usually carry a lot of lumber on it though. I get large qty's delivered. It works great for ladders and such, light weight, NO RUST!.

I even set up a pair of ratchets similar to the System 1 tie downs using adjustable stainless eye bolts and bolt mounted ratchets. Works pretty well.

My only complaint is that you have to tighten the bolts periodically and the removable back cross member rattles a bit.


----------



## bert0168 (Jan 28, 2008)

Duane1982 said:


> I haven't sturdied mine up yet but have a plan to run diagonal gussets from the back of the cab to as far over the cab as possible. I have the headache rack with mine and at least that works decent.


You know they have support arms for the extended racks. Check out the picture

http://www.haulerracks.com/html/campershell_1.html


----------



## kevjob (Aug 14, 2006)

Here is the new DCU and taller rack pictures, rack is one yr old just picked up the topper. :clap:


----------



## dkillianjr (Aug 28, 2006)

Very nice setup Kevin:thumbup: I love those caps. That rack should hold up real well too, looks real heavy duty. You'll have to post some pics of the cap allloaded up!


Dave


----------



## kevjob (Aug 14, 2006)

yeah once i figure how to utlize so much "good" storage! :w00t: I had one side rail mounted tool boxes and one rail to rail tool box against back window and took everything out of those and can't fill the new side boxes! The best thing is you can open them up and see everything, not piles of crap you have to sift thru to get to the bottom where everything I need is always at. :clap::laughing:

I am ordering the bedslide this week as I finally got a 600 payment from a slow paying client.


----------



## dkillianjr (Aug 28, 2006)

Thats gonna be sweet Kevin! Ya deffinetly post up some pics when you get it all situated:thumbup:


Dave


----------

